# Jahadi White



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I have a feeling he will be traded before the deadline. A lot of teams want size in the league and Jahadi has a lot of that. plus the suns are willing to trade him and he is a good C. I think eh will end up at either Detriot, Philly, or Possibly Boston.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It's possible, but I don't know if White fits in with what Ainge is trying to do with the team.. It's not like Jahidi's contract is long term though, it expires after next year so you never know.

I still think Phoenix has something in the works with Charlotte. Jahidi would be a nice fit for an expansion team.. big, strong, short-term contract..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think if PHX doesn't move Jahidi before the deadline, Charlotte may want to pick him up. He would be a good short-term answer at C for them.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

White has played very well over the past three games (13 rebounds against Memphis, held Shaq to only 5 rebounds, and had 7 rebounds in only 15 minutes against the Knicks). Bill Walton said that White did a better job of defensing Shaq than anyone other than Yao.

None the less, it is not clear that the Bobcats would take White without a bribe ($3 million in cash and/or a draft pick). They only get $30 million in cap space and plan to use most of that space on free agents. They are expected to take mostly guys with minimal contracts and then simply waive them (at worst they would be responsible for their salaries but they would not count against their cap space.

The Bobcats might turn the Suns down anyway. They could get a better deal from the Pistons to take the contract for Eldon Campbell who has only one year at $4.4 million.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

He was almost traded to portland. here is an article from David Aldridge: Aldridge: Suns almost part of deal 
On Feb. 25, ESPN's David Aldridge writes: "Given what they had to go through to get Rasheed Wallace, you figure the Pistons will gladly pay the $200,000 fine levied by the league for playing him before last week's trade went through. Detroit first thought it had Wallace three weeks ago, when it had verbally agreed to a three-way deal with the Blazers and Phoenix. Wallace was to go straight to Detroit from Portland, with Bob Sura and Zeljko Rebraca going to the Suns and another Piston going to the Blazers. Jahidi White would have been routed to Portland as well, and Paul Allen would have gotten $1.5 million each from Detroit and Phoenix."



WHY DIDNT IT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Portland deal didn't happen because the math didn't work at the time. 

White - $5.3 million

Rebacca - $4.2 million
Sura - $6.2 million

Wallace - $16.99 million

For this deal to work, it could only happen after the Googs trade but Utah held the Suns up for too much (two firsts and a second) and may have delayed the deal to the last second to see if they could get even more. Without that trade exemption, the Suns could not accept the extra $5.1 million.


----------

